# Any interest in a NOS Colson Tricycle?



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 7, 2011)

A few of these came avaible over the last few years. Awesome! Maroon and Cream with Pinstripes and ww tires Cute little thing! $500 Shipped.


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 8, 2011)

Can you post a picture?

Thanks,
Greg M.


----------



## slick (Jan 8, 2011)

Please post a picture! I love Colsons!


----------

